# HAST + ZFS Problem



## interrupted (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello,

Currently I try to realize a Filer Setup, based up on FreeBSD 9 with Carp, HAST and ZFS. Failover etc works fine so far, but when I start writing data on the ZFS device the following error pops up continuously:

```
Dec 17 14:59:06 filer1 hastd[2211]: [disk7] (primary) Remote request failed (Operation not supported by device): FLUSH.
Dec 17 14:59:06 filer1 hastd[2205]: [disk5] (primary) Remote request failed (Operation not supported by device): FLUSH.
Dec 17 14:59:06 filer1 hastd[2202]: [disk4] (primary) Remote request failed (Operation not supported by device): FLUSH.
Dec 17 14:59:06 filer1 hastd[2193]: [disk1] (primary) Remote request failed (Operation not supported by device): FLUSH.
Dec 17 14:59:06 filer1 hastd[2220]: [disk10] (primary) Remote request failed (Operation not supported by device): FLUSH.
Dec 17 14:59:06 filer1 hastd[2208]: [disk6] (primary) Remote request failed (Operation not supported by device): FLUSH.
Dec 17 14:59:06 filer1 hastd[2193]: [disk1] (primary) Local request failed (Operation not supported by device): FLUSH.
Dec 17 14:59:06 filer1 hastd[2199]: [disk3] (primary) Local request failed (Operation not supported by device): FLUSH.
Dec 17 14:59:06 filer1 hastd[2208]: [disk6] (primary) Local request failed (Operation not supported by device): FLUSH.
Dec 17 14:59:06 filer1 hastd[2220]: [disk10] (primary) Local request failed (Operation not supported by device): FLUSH.
Dec 17 14:59:06 filer1 hastd[2217]: [disk9] (primary) Local request failed (Operation not supported by device): FLUSH.
Dec 17 14:59:06 filer1 hastd[2196]: [disk2] (primary) Remote request failed (Operation not supported by device): FLUSH.
```

I already found threads where setting vfs.zfs.vdev.bio_flush_disable=1 seemed to fix this, for me it had no effect. 

Hardware Platform is a Dell Poweredge R515, with Perc H700 Controller (configured to 10 Raid-0 Devices to get the single Disks).

Any Ideas how to fix this?

Cheers,

Juergen


----------

